# Como hacer contador de 0-23?



## hechtman_xz (Ago 12, 2006)

Hola a todos... alguien me podria ayudar como hcaer un contador que cuante de 0 a 23 y vuelva desde el principio !!! Gracias


----------



## hechtman_xz (Ago 12, 2006)

Se me olvido mencionar, estoy utilizando un 7493...


----------



## mario18560 (Ago 14, 2006)

Hola:

Hasta 23 en hexa o 23 decimal?


----------



## hechtman_xz (Ago 14, 2006)

Hasta 23 en decimal.... de 73 pasa a un decodificador 7447 y de ahi a un display


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 14, 2006)

hechtman_xz dijo:
			
		

> Hasta 23 en decimal.... de 73 pasa a un decodificador 7447 y de ahi a un display



Lo que se acostumbra a hacer es con compuertas detectar el número siguiente, en este caso el 24, entonces cuando en las compuertas hay un 24 la salida de este  arreglo genera un 1 y este s eutiliza para resetear al contador.

Si La entrada de resete esta invertida entonces se utilizan NAND

Saludos


----------



## mario18560 (Ago 15, 2006)

Hola:

Aca te mando un circuito que cumple con lo que pedis. Espero te sirva.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## cliver91 (Feb 4, 2008)

mm este circuito parece que anda bien.. pero anda con el 7447? porque no tengo display de 4 terminales o.0 y realmente no sabia qe existian...

igual gracias si anda con 7447 lo digo en este foro


----------



## ETTORE (Jun 12, 2008)

funcionara ese circuito para un 7490? es que no he podido hacer funcionar y no tengo 7493


----------



## MacX (Jun 12, 2008)

Si que funcionará con un 7490. Simplemente tienes que detectar el 24 y resetear los displays actuando sobre las entradas R01 y R02. Te dejo la tabla de verdad (se ve un poco descentrada) y el circuito comprobado en un adjunto. No he usado decodificadores para ahorrarme tiempo   

          Reset in           |     Output
--------------------------------------------
 R0(1)  R0(2)  R9(1)  R9(2)  |  Qd Qc Qb Qa
--------------------------------------------
   1      1      0      X    |  0  0  0  0
   1      1      X      0    |  0  0  0  0
   X      X      1      1    |  1  0  0  1
   X      0      X      0    |    COUNT
   0      X      0      X    |    COUNT
   0      X      X      0    |    COUNT
   X      0      0      X    |    COUNT


----------



## digitalis (Jun 12, 2008)

En el circuito no está representado el 7447, si no me equivoco se da por supuesto, los 4 bits que salen los contadores los pasas a un 47 y de ahí a los displays.

Saludos.


----------



## ETTORE (Jun 12, 2008)

muchas gracias macx! la neta si que estaba batallando, voy a ver si funciona bien, asi lo adjuntare para mi reloj digital, ese era el unico detalle!


----------



## MacX (Jun 12, 2008)

digitalis dijo:
			
		

> En el circuito no está representado el 7447, si no me equivoco se da por supuesto, los 4 bits que salen los contadores los pasas a un 47 y de ahí a los displays.
> 
> Saludos.



Si efectivamente, no están representados para ahorrarme tiempo  El programa dispone de displays que incluyen los decodificadores por decirlo de algún modo. Por eso se puede ver que no tiene mas que 4 patillas. 




> muchas gracias macx!



De nada


----------



## karloz (Abr 15, 2009)

muchas gracias ... mi reloj marcaba  22:59:59 ... y pasaba a 00 ... lei lo k dijo .---EinSoldiatGott


te lo agradesco .. ya hice el arreglo necsario .. 
gracias ...


----------



## Car1474 (Abr 8, 2010)

si alguien fuera tan amble de poner el  diagrama completo de todo el reloj o enviarmelo

gracias


----------



## Light vcc (May 31, 2010)

Hola, es mi primer mensaje, espero se suba como se debe. Antes he visitado  el foro resolviendo mis dudas( nunca he podido resolver las de otros, pero cuando tenga conocimietos suficientes para resolver dudas no dudaré en hacerlo). muy buen foro debo decir (felicidades a todos), pero esta vez no puedo sola, no tengo muchos conocimientos de contadores y mi maestra...le echa ganas, es bien buena onda.

Tengo una duda bueno más que nada, ya me atoré y no puedo avanzar más de lo que llevo, segun esto es un contador del 0 al 63, pero al momento de armarlo en mi proto no me funciona.
Utilizé AND,74LS90, 74LS48 y DC05, la conexión de CP0 de la primera 7490 (las unidades) lleva la señal de un multivibrador astatico que realizé en primer semestre, sus salidas Q3 y Q0 (formando un 9 en binario) mandan al cambio de CP0 de la segunda 7490 (las decenas), una AND multiplica a Q2 (segun esto para que se detenga en 3 lo debo poner en 4 binario) y a  otra AND Q2*Q1 (por el seis binario), y la salida de la primera AND mencionada se conecta a MR1 yMR2 de ambas 7490 (según para que regrese a cero),MS1 y MS2 de ambas van a GND (no estoy segura de su razón), lo demas es conectar a las 7448 y DC05.

Realmente no encuentro mi falla, ¿Podría ser el multivibrador?¿o acaso la lógica está mal? cualquier ayuda comentario es bien recibido. 
Como he visto antes, una imagen sirve de mucho asi que adjunto una de mi circuito en paint a falta de camara.


Espero no se me escape nada y gracias de antemano

Que pasen una buena tarde.


----------



## Car1474 (May 31, 2010)

al parecer tu unico error es q esta mal el 7448 tengo entendido q deberias de usar el 7447 almenos eso creo yo tampoco tengo muchos conocimientos pero algo si se 
q el 7447es para display anodo comun
y el 7448 para catodo comun considera eso y revisa tu circuito suerte


----------



## vdfe (May 31, 2010)

pues primero para que cuente a mas de 9 es decir la conexion en cascada, debes omitir la and que va de Q3 y Q0 a CPO del segundo 7490, es decir debe ir conectado directo de Q3 del primer 7490 al CP0 del segundo 7490, pruebalo asi y me dices que cuales son los resultados


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 1, 2010)

Hola light vcc
si tu circuito en el protoboard esta conectado como en el dibujo que adjuntaste entonces tienes una cosa por mejorar.
Q0 debe ir conectada a A del decodificador
Q1 debe ir conectada a B del decodificador
Q3 debe ir conectada a C del decodificador
Q4 debe ir conectada a D del decodificador
CIerto ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Light vcc (Jun 2, 2010)

Hola =)

 Antes que nada muchisimas gracias a todos los que me respondieron, 
revise en la escuela sus comentarios, y tuve la suerte de conocer a
un muchacho de 8vo, y me ayudo con los comentarios que me aportaron, 
lo de la 7447  o 7448 es dependiendo de si tienes catodo o anodo en el
display (igual muchas gracias por tu aporte Car1474, es bien recivido, ahora 
conozco otro tipo de displays ), y la salida directa de Q3 (muchas gracias vdfe )
si funciono, ahora mientras revisaba mi circuito (el muchacho de 8vo) confirmó
 lo que MrCarlos muy atinadamente comentó (lastima que no lo pude ver antes),
que las conexiones de las Q´s estaban erradas, saco su biblia de datasheets 
(yo asi de O.O) y me dijo como debía conectaralas (mi error por no haberlo visto
por mi misma UU, los desvelos no son pretexto), y ... seguia dando numeros aleatorios.

Pensaba que era el pulsador, pero añadió un capacitor a la línea positiva y negativa
despues de los cables de la fuente y antes del circuito, porque dice, ocaciona "ruido"
y "tataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa" funciono mi circuito (llorando de felicidad).


Conocimientos adquiridos (espero a alguien le sea de utilidad):
1.- Consultar configuraciones de fuentes confiables.
2.- Utilizar LED´s en las salidas de las Q´s para leer su binario y compraralas
    con lo que muestra la 7448 en el display.
3.-Utilizar la continuidad del multimetro (no sabia que existira tal cosa, no me lo enseñaron
   en mediciones UU) para comprobar compuertas (hace bip cuando es correcto )
4.-Los capacitores electrolíticos eliminan los ruidos de la fuente (capacitores buenos ).
5.-Revisar lo comentarios de foros de elctrónica con más rapidez, 
   contestan de volada !!!!!!!!!!!!

En fin, así pude hacer la practica, ahora me pidio que la hicera de reversa y yo asi de 
OO, pero tengo una idea, segun leí en un tutorial de aqui, las Q´s negadas pueden 
hacerlo, y si, 1111 seria 0000, 1110 seria 0001, 1101 seria 0010 y asi, solo debo
usar del 6 (0110 que seria 1001) al 15 que sería 0, pero todavia no visualizo como hacer para
que inicie del 63, mm la 193 tiene una funcion para eso pero la 90?, ademas como
le haré para que cicle del 6 al 15, en fin , eso lo investigaré y cualquier duda se
que puedo contar con ustedes muchachos, la verdad son muy atentos, gracias por todo
de nuevo Car1474, vdf y MrCarlos, mil mil miiiiiiiil gracias, Que pasen buenas...
bueno no se bien la que hora me harán favor de subir mi respuesta,en todo caso
pasenla bien.

chaaooooo    

Amelia.


----------



## wbg58h (Jul 17, 2010)

necesito un contador del 0 al 23 y empiece de nuevo en 0


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 17, 2010)

Hola wbg58h

Pero con qué contadores pretendes hacer tu diseño ?. Qué número ?. De qué familia MOS, TTL. DTL.?.
Deberá tener Display’s de 7 segmentos en la salida ?. o tan solo LED’s ?. o LCD?. O nada?
El contador es del tipo binario o Decimal BCD ?.

A modo de broma, por aquí alguien tiene una bola de cristal para adivinar.
Por favor danos algunos datos más para poder ayudarte.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## wbg58h (Jul 19, 2010)

trabajo con 7490 y 7447, display de 7 segmentos de anodo comun,
min y seg. trabajan bien, pero las horas, no quiere, llega al 23 porque es hora militar y se debe reiniciar en 00:00:00 y me muestra en 04:00:00, no entiendo que pasa.

gracias por su ayuda

Alguien que se compadezca de mi?????????


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 19, 2010)

Hola wbg58h

*Espero que todavía no hayas probado el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta.*

Espero te sirva.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## wbg58h (Jul 19, 2010)

Una sola pregunta, la salida del pulso de los minutos, va conectado a cp0, del primer 7490,
el del 2, o me equivoco?????
Gracias por tu respuesta

Me salvaste la vida carnal. Muchas gracias. 
Ya veia mi cabeza rodando.

Gracias.

Graciasssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 19, 2010)

Hola wbg58h

Sí, así es en CP0 de U1 se conecta el pulso que viene de los minutos

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rolandot (Ene 13, 2011)

Amigos como hago para que el contador modulo 60 inicie en un numero diferente de o por ejemplo 22


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 13, 2011)

Hola rolandot

Lo Que ocurre es que todos los mensajes que pusiste los mandaron a MODERACION pues no se vale preguntar o solicitar lo mismo en varios temas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## javtatan (Mar 6, 2011)

MacX dijo:


> Si que funcionará con un 7490. Simplemente tienes que detectar el 24 y resetear los displays actuando sobre las entradas R01 y R02. Te dejo la tabla de verdad (se ve un poco descentrada) y el circuito comprobado en un adjunto. No he usado decodificadores para ahorrarme tiempo
> 
> Reset in           |     Output
> --------------------------------------------
> ...




una pregunta como se puede detectar el 24, o cualquier otro numero es que tengo que hacer un contador que llegue hasta 72, con las 7490 y 7447 ya tengo uno de 0 a 99 pero no sé como hacer que llegue hasta 72 y se reinicie, agradeceria tu ayuda....la señal para el conteo la genero con el ci 555


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 6, 2011)

Hola jovtatan

Probablemente ya no te responda MacX. Ese mensaje está fechado: 12/Jun/2008.

De cualquier forma voy a tratar de ayudar en tu proyecto.
Con el contador que dices tener vamos a nombrar las Q’s de la siguiente manera:
Contador (7490) de Unidades:
PIN 12 Q1
PIN 9 Q2
PIN 8 Q4
PIN 11 Q8.

Contador (7490) de Decenas:
PIN 12 Q10
PIN 9 Q20
PIN 8 Q40
PIN 11 Q80.

Nota los valores de las Q’s..... Así que si quieres que cuente hasta el 72 debes detectar cuando llegue a ese número.
O a cualquier otro, claro.

Pero hay un detalle que no debes olvidar: si lo restableces cuando llegue a 72 este número no se verá en los Display’s pues el restablecimiento ocurre a la velocidad de la luz menos el retardo propio de los componentes que integran el contador.
Por lo tanto debes restablecer el contador cuando llegue a la cuenta que quieres +1 en este caso al 73.

Espero lo adjuntado ayude a continuar con tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## chino00007 (Sep 8, 2011)

Pongan un contador de 0 a 23 con flip flops

porfavor!  ES QUE NO SE COMO HACERLO, SE LOS AGRADECERE

Como adjunto un archivo? Para que me entiendan :d

Quiero que el contador se detenga en 23, mandar el 24 a un clear


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 9, 2011)

Hola chino00007

Es relativamente fácil hacer lo que estás requiriendo.
Solo debes detectar cuando los Flip-Flop’s(F-F) de las *Decenas llegue a 20* y los F-F de las *Unidades lleguen a 4*.

Ya te di una ayudada con ti circuito llamado CONTADOR 0 A 23.LVW el cual viene en el archivo Binario contador.ZIP que adjuntaste.

Noto en ese circuito que el botón que tiene solo restablece los F-F de las unidades no así los F-F de las decenas. Además las entradas llamadas “S” deben ser conectadas al Vcc. De la fuente para que al armarlo en la realidad funcione.
Noto, también, que tienes conectadas algunas de las entradas de las compuertas a los ánodos de los LED’s. Esto no es practico pues, según el tipo de LED que utilices, la caída de voltaje en ese punto no es lo suficientemente alto para que la compuerta lo “Sienta” como un nivel alto(1). Es preferible conectar esas entradas como viene en el circuito adjunto.

Para lograr tu objetivo tendrás que agregar las compuertas marcadas con: A, B, C.
Con la compuerta *NAND A* Restableces a cero los F-F de las unidades y decenas llegan a 24, nota las terminales marcadas con 20 y 4 en sus entradas. Esas terminales las puedes borrar, solo están para clarificar cómo detectar el 24.
La compuerta *AND B* sirve para restablecer los F-F de las unidades cuando estos llegan a 9 y tambien cuando unidades y decenas llegan a 24.
La compuerta AND C sirve para restablecer los F-F de las decenas cuando unidades y decenas llegan a 24.

Como con el botón que tiene tu circuito solo se restablecen los F-F de las unidades te falta hacer que tambien se restablezcan los F-F de las decenas. No es difícil lograr esto. Te lo dejo de tarea.

Espero el circuito que te adjunto sirva para continuar con tu proyecto.
Hay un último detalle: probablemente los F-F que utilizas no puedan proporcionar la corriente necesaria para encender los LED’s. Esto habría que investigarlo estudiando las hojas de datos de los F-F y sabiendo que corriente requieren los LED’s que utilices.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## chino00007 (Sep 9, 2011)

OK. Muchas gracias Mr.Carlos, CONTINUARE TRABAJANDO DE VERDAD SE LO AGRADEZCO BASTANTE!!!

Muchas gracias!


----------



## chino00007 (Sep 22, 2011)

Muchas gracias Mr. Carlos aquí adjunto unas imágenes de como me quedo el Reloj al final, al final me quedo de esta manera como esta en la simulación y me funcionaba sin problemas, talves solo el detalle del Reset quedo algo incompleto pero se podía ajustar la hora (aunque costaba) igual se le agradece su valiosa ayuda!


----------



## chino00007 (Sep 22, 2011)

saque 100% en los puntos de este proyecto!


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 22, 2011)

Hola chino00007

! Perfecto, felicidades !
continuarás con lo del Reset ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## emanhuel (Nov 24, 2011)

Buenas noches ¿Alguien tendrá un contador 0 a 11? con 7490


----------



## retrofit (Nov 24, 2011)

hechtman_xz dijo:


> Hola a todos... alguien me podria ayudar como hcaer un contador que cuante de 0 a 23 y vuelva desde el principio !!! Gracias




Con el 7493 la cosa se te complica un poquito, pero poco 
 El 7493 cuenta hasta 15 por lo que, por medio de una AND de dos entrada, tienes que detectar el 10 y resetear el 7493, este mismo pulso lo menvías al siguiente contador.
Cuando el siguiente contador esté en 2 y el primero este en 4, tienes  que resetear los dos contadores.
Necesitas, 2 puertas AND de dos entradas y una puerta or de 2 entradas.
El Primer contador se resetea cuando...

El primer contador llegue a 10 OR cuando el  Primer contador llegue a 4 AND el Segundo contador llegue a 2.

El Segundo contador se resetea cuando...

El Segundo contador llegue 2 AND el Primer contador llegue a 4.

Si puedes emplear para el Primer contador un 7492, la cosa se simplifica ya que el 7492 cuenta de 0 a 9. 

Subo el PDF con el esquema.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> Con el 7493 la cosa se te complica un poquito, pero poco ....



 Estás contestando a un mensaje del: *12-ago-2006*


----------



## retrofit (Nov 25, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Estás contestando a un mensaje del: *12-ago-2006*



Sí, me dí cuenta demasiado tarde


----------



## yordisdj (Jul 26, 2013)

Hermano. *¿*Y pa*ra* hacer que cuente hasta 29 como se har*í*a*?*


----------



## miguelus (Jul 26, 2013)

yordisdj dijo:


> hermano y pa hacer que cuente hasta 29 como haria men



Buenas tardes.

Cuango llegue a 29, por medio de puertas, lo detienes, tienes que detectar un 2 = "0010"
y un 9 "1001"

También lo puedes hacer detectándo un 30 "0011", "0000" y reseteas los contadores, el ciclo se repite.

¿Cómo lo prefieres?

Sal U2


----------

